# south NJ subs needed



## blackdiamond (Oct 1, 2006)

We currently still need a few subs for work in south jersey and cherry hill area. Subs will be responsible for an assigned route of small to medium sized stores. Pay is on a per push basis. You must have full plow insurance. Need to fill openings ASAP. Call our operations manager at 609-351-6299.


----------



## Deni2nd (Sep 6, 2011)

*Camden County*

2 Trucks with 4 drivers Available. Call 856 974 3682


----------



## SNOWPLOWBUZZ (Oct 17, 2009)

We have 3 more 1 ton trucks w/ labor crews available to take on more work in the Philadelphia County and Surrounding Suburbs such as all area's around Huntingdon Valley, North east Philadelphia, North Philadelphia, Center City Philadelphia/River Front, Cherry Hill, North west Philadelphia, Manyunk, Roxborough, MT. Airy, Cheltenham, Rockledge, Gelnside, Lower Moreland, Elkins Park, Jenkintown, Southhampton, Northhampton, Newtown, Richboro, Feasterville, Neshaminy, Hatboro, and Horsham. Can easily handle small - large sized parking lots with Plowing, Salting, Sidewalk Snow Removal and De-icing Services. Our current book of business include's Banks, Super Markets, Pharmacies, Daycares, Apartment/Condo & Single Family Housing Developments, Gas Stations/Convience Stores, Congregations, Shopping Centers, and Strip Malls.

We offer Plowing, Snow blower service, Shoveling, Ice melt and Ice services. We offer rock salt and calcium. We have both contract and non-contract service. 

Fully insured and reliable. Call or email for a quote. Ask for Al 215-806-9566

Please include adress and what exactly you need done. Such as, would you like a Plow lot only or Plow and Salt lot and sidewalks. Do you require stacking/ front end loader work after the strom?............ And so on.........


----------

